# Hi from new member



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

:newbie:

Hi all,

I've been a detailing fan for about a year (see here for example!).

I've just changed to a 2002 BMW 318ti Compact in blue....has a lovely finish but could do with de-swirl with a PC.

I've never used one before. Does anyone who's got a PC fancy a bit of 'labour exhange', ie giving me a hand by PCing the motor and I'll give them a hand with whatever work needs done on their motor? I'm off work some weekdays if this helps.

I was just about to clay, DC1, polish and wax the new motor but thought I might as well wait to see if I can get someone to run a PC over it first.

Thanks

(BTW, for the detail I've linked to I used:

Clay and QD
DC 1
#7 Show Glaze Polish 
#26 Show Glaze Wax 
Tyre Shine 
Autoglym Clean Wheels 
Autoglym Fast Glass (and clay/QD) 
Autoglym Vinyl

Also - Absorber cloth, Autoglym chammy, Megs applicators, cotton t-shirts and Autoglym polishing cloths.)


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Could be up for this.... ever fitted lowering springs to a 2006 focus ST????


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome along.
Very nice car in the link, hope you can get the Beemer up to the same standard!

Dave


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

martyn said:


> Could be up for this.... ever fitted lowering springs to a 2006 focus ST????


Wouldn't know where to start - I try to leave the mechanical stuff to people who know what they're doing. Could give a hand with detailing though.


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

db_abz said:


> Hi and welcome along.
> Very nice car in the link, hope you can get the Beemer up to the same standard!
> 
> Dave


Cheers.

I've made a start with a wee mini-detail, but there's a long way to go.


----------



## Dinger (Jul 26, 2006)

hibbieni, how'd you go about your mini detail??
interested in all this carry on just a bit blind to how it's all done...
I know one thing.......It can get bloody expensive :/
maybe that's just the ballymena in me tho


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

Dinger said:


> hibbieni, how'd you go about your mini detail??
> interested in all this carry on just a bit blind to how it's all done...
> I know one thing.......It can get bloody expensive :/
> maybe that's just the ballymena in me tho


Hi Dinger,

For the mini-detail I only did a quick job on the paintwork/wheels and didn't have time to clay/ paint-clean the surface.

I did a....

Wash: With two buckets and a wash mitt usings Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo then dry by hand. Then added a layer of NXT spray wax.

Wheels: Removed each of them to clean/ treat with Megs Alloy Clean, Megs Tyre Shine and Autoglym Alloy Seal.

Windaes: Autoglym Fast Glass.

All exterior trim: Megs Exterior Trim Detailer.

I've since had time to use Detailing Clay/ Megs Deep Crystal 1 Paint Cleaner, then Megs Show Glaze polish and Show Glaze Yellow wax to give it a proper six month overhaul. I used Megs applicators and Autoglym MF cloths throughout.

I'm hoping to get the paintwork professionally treated later in the year to remove some swirls and scratches as the last owner didn't take much care of her.

Do you work weekdays? I'm only in Ballyclare so we could give each other a hand with detailing if you're interested?


----------



## Dinger (Jul 26, 2006)

might be gettin a PC, hopefully soon, just need to save for all the ****e that comes with it as well!!!!!
once that happens I know a shed in broughshane we could use


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

Dinger said:


> might be gettin a PC, hopefully soon, just need to save for all the ****e that comes with it as well!!!!!
> once that happens I know a shed in broughshane we could use


Good stuff. I know Broughshane well:buffer:


----------



## Dinger (Jul 26, 2006)

I believe you do....i'll let you know when I get a machine, been looking at a few options.


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

Dinger said:


> I believe you do....i'll let you know when I get a machine, been looking at a few options.


Good stuff - if I don't see your post on here try emailing [email protected]:thumb:


----------

